# The 20 Worst Foods in America



## sysrock (May 24, 2007)

Anyone else see this? Ouch, that's gotta hurt. I have to admit, I have eaten the worst food in America more than once. But don't knock me, though, you wold have to try it first. Damn they are good, but you can actually feel your arteries clogging as you eat.

20 Worst Foods in America


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow, I kinda feel like a health food nut. I've only ever had the worst sandwich and shared the worst nachos. Some of those things sound pretty ridiculous... Ridiculously tasty!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

If only the food that was good for you actually tasted accordingly.


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Doesnt work for me


----------



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

OH ........... MY .............. GOD!!!!!!!

FYI, to those of you who have never had to pay attention on what goes into your body on a diet regime, here's a little snippet:

When I was on Weight Watchers, at the start, I was allowed (many variables, but just generally) 15 - 18 grams of fat a day and between 2000-2500 calories. You look at some of these meals and the content just disgusts me.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Not the awesome blossom, say it isn't so! How could a deep fat fried onion dipped in a mayonnaise sauce be bad for you?


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Sounds like a shopping list to me. Really want to try some of that stuff now.


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Personally I prefer the Wendy's Triple Cheeseburger. Not that bad though cause you can now get a Caesers salad with it instead of fries:biggrin:


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

that is amazing!! Who would have thought that a smoothie from jamba could pack in that many calories. I loved that chocolate mood smoothie. It does taste more like a shake than a smoothie....mmmmmmmyyyyummo:redface:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

If God didn't want us to eat bacon, he wouldn't have made pigs taste so good! <G>


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

how about white castle cheeseburgers. eat a couple of those and see how fast you run to the bathroom.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

doogie466 said:


> how about white castle cheeseburgers. eat a couple of those and see how fast you run to the bathroom.


Gotta love them Sliders:dribble:The will slide right out the other end Quick:biggrin:


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow ... I started to feel sick to my stomach just reading the list. There's a lot of grease there. 

Eat less - smoke more cigars!


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

wow that list made me hungry, but now I think I will be too fearful to try any of it.


----------

